# hey



## 40cal (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey everyone first post just found this but I gotta talk to someone. Been with my wife for 12 years been married for three with one kid. I have all the freedom I want because I live in a different state then my wife. Ive been reading around and im positive im the nice guy, definitely not assertive at all when it comes to women. The relationship in my opinion is so far gone that I wont even argue any more. Im just tired of butting heads and not getting anywhere. now im starting to notice how much of my energy goes into dealing with this crappy relationship. It makes me seem weak in everything else. i dont work out any more, care how I dress any more. I cant dance and im goin bald. feels like im drowning in diarrhea. gimme some advise, gimme something.


----------

